# Knives for BAB



## VotTak (Mar 15, 2021)

There was a post from Derec @Upnorth89 https://woodbarter.com/threads/black-ash-for-knife.43546/
He wanted to trade BAB for knife.
Long story short I got 4 blades of damascus steel from Derec which were already grinded to profile. Derec also send a BAB for handles. Having that burl wet... I had to dry it and stabilize the material for handles. Derec wanted wood to be looking natural, no dye... So I stabilized it in clear.
Here is the picture of 2 small ones and sheaths for them:



Here are these knives in sheaths(front):



and back:



And here are two other knives in "Persian style" with sheaths(back side of sheaths):



Here is a picture of these knives in sheaths(front):



Now you might ask why I did not make sheaths with closed back. Here is a problem with "Persian style" - it has curve and when you put it in sheath it needs to have a room. I will demonstrate it here:



and here:



So anyway... it is done. Let Derec look at it and tell me if this is what he expected.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Mar 15, 2021)

Gorgeous work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Mar 15, 2021)

Amazing work

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 15, 2021)

Nothing less than spectacular! Blades, scales, and sheathes! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 15, 2021)

Those are fantastic and I'd love to see more of your work!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2021)

Very very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 15, 2021)

What everyone already said, just gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 15, 2021)

Very nicely done. Did you also make the sheathes? There are some nice patterns stamped on them

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 16, 2021)

Pure gorgeousness!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## VotTak (Mar 17, 2021)

Yes, sheaths are done by me as well. It was part of the deal to supply sheaths

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 17, 2021)

Otlichno!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 17, 2021)

I cant decide which I like better, the knives or the leather work. Both are outstanding.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 17, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Otlichno!


But we don't have a spasibo button.

Today would be more appropriate - go raibh maith agat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

